# The year of snake!



## orionmystery (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy Lunar New Year! 

Cameron Highland pit viper (Popeia nebularis)



IMG_8222 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

The eye of a green crested lizard (Bronchocela cristatella)



IMG_6284 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6282 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful shots of the eyes.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely! Love the viper... they are beautiful!


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2013)

Always good stuff!


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 9, 2013)

Those are awesome! Always love looking at your photos.

Edit: I do have a question though, what is that strand going from the eye to the right on the third photo? is it a hair?


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 9, 2013)

I specially love the third picture where the details of the eye  are best.
Nice series


----------



## Wadi1100D (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing shot ! The reason I say shot and not shots is because I could not tear myself away from the photo of the Pit Viper, the vibrancy of the colors and the crystal clear and very sharp image of this head was just simply beautiful. :hail:  

MiFleur, I would like to nominate the first photo for the February PoTM, could you tell me how I could do that. Thanks!


Edit: MiFleur, i figured it out! Good luck Orion, i have nominated the pit viper photo for PoTM, I hope you win.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated.

Lee - spider web i think.


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy crap that's a awesome I love the vivid colors and the perspective of the front view and the eyes.


----------



## Mully (Feb 20, 2013)

Wonderful images ....you are a master of macro....always enjoy your subjects


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 20, 2013)

beautiful creatures. 

Hope thats a long lens!


----------



## emdiemci (Feb 25, 2013)

That snake. That Green. Oh my Jeebus!


----------

